# Skim coating exterior wood



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

stromer3 said:


> I am in the process of painting the exterior of my home and am trying to repair surface imperfections in previously painted wood. Old paint buildup and partial removal leaves sections where I need to skim coat to even out the surface. I would then be priming and coating with 2 coats of paint. The desired result would be a nice flat finish. I understand that this would be easy to do on indoor drywall. Just apply spackle, sand and paint. Exterior wood is a different story.
> 
> What is the best product to use for this. Most suppliers of products say their product is only designed for holes and cracks. If skim coating is done, the product will probably flake off.
> 
> Thanks, Rick


 

They are not lying( amazingly enough)
I have not found anything that really works in the case.

Dap crackshot exterior spackle will work to some extent, but I would not rely on it too muck


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

X-I-M Peelbond can help with this to an extent. Nothing will work well and make it perfectly flat.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

If you are trying to blend in, level out the edges of paint, where you have scraped loose paint off of you can use an orbit sander with 60 grit to feather sand the edges, to blend. The Bondo company also makes an exterior product for wood that works well, but you have to work pretty fast with it.


----------

